# Just returned from Marriott Seaview



## JUDIE25 (Apr 16, 2007)

We just returned from Marriott Seaview and have a few tips for future travelers:

1.  If you want to see Independence Hall in Philadelphia and you are going in the summer, make sure you order your entrance tickets in advance.  We were there April school break week and could not get in the day we wanted.  

2.  Don't bother with the Waterfront buffet at Harrah's Marina Hotel.  It was high priced ($27.95) and poorly organized.


----------



## jaym (Apr 17, 2007)

JUDIE25 said:


> We just returned from Marriott Seaview and have a few tips for future travelers:
> 
> 1.  If you want to see Independence Hall in Philadelphia and you are going in the summer, make sure you order your entrance tickets in advance.  We were there April school break week and could not get in the day we wanted.
> 
> 2.  Don't bother with the Waterfront buffet at Harrah's Marina Hotel.  It was high priced ($27.95) and poorly organized.





JUDIE25,
 We plan to visit MFV later this year. Appreciate the tips and was wondering if you had any meals at the Seaview Resort restaurants. If so, what did you enjoy there? Did you try the Sunday Brunch?

Did you dine at any other AC casino restaurants and any recommendations?

What building and unit did you stay in?  Did you visit the spa?  

JM


----------



## kedler (Jul 5, 2007)

*Marriott Seaview*

Stayed there the first weekend in June and loved it. 

The Sunday Brunch was fantastic and worth the $$!!

Have fun!


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jul 5, 2007)

The Bellagio has the best buffet but it's about 20 bucks.

Resorts has a Gallagher's steakhouse which is a licensee of the original in NYC which has great (not cheap) aged steaks.


----------



## carolbol (Jul 5, 2007)

Two other buffets are worth looking into.

Harrah's Seafood buffet.  (unlimited crab legs are included) Our favorite.

Balley's Wild West buffet.  (the difference between lunch and dinner is that one includes a steak and the lunch buffet does not)

And yes, the Sunday brunch at the Sea View is very good


----------



## beanie (Jul 6, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> The Bellagio has the best buffet but it's about 20 bucks.



I think John is refering to the borgota not the bellagio. we do the same thing and we stay there 4 - 5 times a yr


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jul 6, 2007)

While at Seaview, if you like ice cream, you will love Lindy Hops Ice Cream Parlour.  The last time we were at Seaview, 2 years ago, we ended up going every night after dinner.  We're heading there in August, and expect to visit there a few times (at least).

There is also a good restaurant that'll deliver to you that is real close to Lindy Hops.  I can't remember the name (sorry), but I think we got there name from the coffee table book at the resort.  They have a large menu and it was a great price.

To get to Lindy Hops, go left out of Seaview on 9, turn left on Jimmie Leeds Road (just after the hotel) and go maybe 2 miles tops.  It'll be on the left at an intersection.

They make a ice cream pizza, which is WICKED good, and fun for the kids.  Order a day ahead.  You choose the ice cream and toppings, just like pizza.


----------



## KenK (Jul 6, 2007)

To plan ahead at Seaview:

http://www.seaviewgolf.com/

Was surprised they didn't e mail this year for volunteers at the LPGA.


----------



## wackymother (Jul 6, 2007)

Are there any activities at the Seaview? We're planning a visit in November. Where is the indoor pool? We were there years ago and the indoor pool was the one in the hotel. Is that the one the timeshare guests use now, or have they added another? Thanks!


----------



## stevedmatt (Jul 6, 2007)

KenK said:


> To plan ahead at Seaview:
> 
> http://www.seaviewgolf.com/
> 
> Was surprised they didn't e mail this year for volunteers at the LPGA.



I'm not positive, but I think the LPGA skipped this stop this year or played it at a different location.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jul 6, 2007)

stevedmatt said:


> I'm not positive, but I think the LPGA skipped this stop this year or played it at a different location.


That is correct, they played it this year at Upper Montclair Country Club in Clifton, NJ.



wackymother said:


> Are there any activities at the Seaview? We're planning a visit in November. Where is the indoor pool? We were there years ago and the indoor pool was the one in the hotel. Is that the one the timeshare guests use now, or have they added another? Thanks!


There is an indoor pool in the building that ajoins the spa.  If you walk away from the outdoor pool, towards the villas, it is just on your left, visible through the large glass windows.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 8, 2007)

We are looking at November 2007 for booking at this resort.   Can anyone give us any ideas how the weather will be in early November and is there a shuttle that run from the resort to Atlantic City and return back to the resort?

I do not want to drive into AC.


----------



## KenK (Jul 9, 2007)

Pedro:
   We have stayed at Seaview for years.  Problem is, the management has been very inconsistant as to what they provide.  It seems Marriott has become very cheap in the last several years.

    Aside from the award winning Christmas & Holiday displays present during certain times (a giant winter holiday display won a top reward for the mater chief several years ago, the place is now barren...truely lacks the warmth and hospitality of several years ago.

Things gone (or not present when we were there):

  1). Hot cider offered guests and visitors (free) in the lobbies of both the main hotel check in and the T/S check inn (probably at a cost of $40.00 a day)

   2). Afternoon tea on Tuesdays 

   3)  Free bus service to a specific casino....I remember several times.  Included a free show, and a coupon for dinner, and I think a few tokens for casino play.

   4)  Wednesday back room tours of the resort, including the secret rooms set up by an employee, where he lived for quite a while not being detected, the several differing upgrade rooms not usually set up for the public.  (This was a tour with the same idea as that currently continued at the Breakers in Palm Beach).  There was some pictures included of their Seaview Ocean Resort sister in Florida (either Palm Beach or Broward) 

  5) Chefs cooking school program open to all guests and visitors (I think they were charged). Chef had giant mirror that tilted on ceiling in the far N end of the lobby.  Group watched prep from the tilted mirror, and were given the meal as a lite lunch when complete.

   I could continue, but you get the idea.....they need to save money. 

     But, we still like the place, and go at least once every year (so I can complain more  only kidding.

     You will like it.

     If you are driving, you need to follow my directions to get the best route to the place from a distance, without getting flablunged.

      Aim for the GSP.....from the N NJ or NY area, stay on the GSP S, if from the Philly area, get off the AC Expressway at the GSP NORTH

       Everyone get off the GSP at the Atlantic City Rest Area, and head N toward the exit onto Jimmy Leeds Road.  Exit and turn R onto Jimmy Leeds Road.  (Note Coastal Gas on left...it is cheaper than on the GSP)

    Stay on Jimmy Leeds Road until it ends....at US Route 9  (the same 9 that goes S from New England to Delmarva).  It was once called New York Avenue...so some signs may say that.

    When Jim Leeds Road ends at US Rt 9, turn R.  You will note a big old white elephant on the right (even before US rt 9) and one golf course along Rt 9. That white elephant is the oldest sections of Seaview (and the neatest)...from about the 1914s.

Since at the turn, you are there, you can turn right after the third entrance road to get directly to the timeshare section, but if you turn R into the first turn, the valet will tell you what to do...there is free parking at the hotel if you don't valet, but valet costs.  THere is also free parking (except for owners at Marriott Beach Place, who are asked to pay $14.00 a day since thats what they charge you if you exchange a week there  ) right next to the condo complexes.

  If you need more info...I'll try, but things there are very fluid.

  Whats true this year might not be next year.

   If you REALLY don't want to drive into AC.....can you walk a few blocks from the AC train terminal?  If you exit Seaview (DRIVE) on Rt 9 S (turn R) and continue straight (do not follow the rt 9 turn off) go to Route 30.  Note signage to Absecon Rail station (free parking) (I think about 2 or 3 miles from Seaview.)  This rail service goes right into AC in one stop.  I think cost is 60 cents.  (It also goes to Penn Station/Antrak in Philly- the other way)  

    I really think you will like the place. Do your own tour. I doubt the outdoor hotel pool will be open, but the hotels indoor pool will be. They also closed the steam rooms....but I think they are now dry heat.  Thats also available in the T/S section.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 9, 2007)

Ken K, I  would like to say "Thank You" for sharing your time & thoughts about this resort.


----------



## carolbol (Jul 10, 2007)

Seaview has a spa and in that building there is an indoor pool for timeshare visitors.  The pool by the spa is nice.  We enjoyed that one the best when we stayed there.


----------

